# random plant sprouted in my tank from seed



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im assuming this came in on another plant that i collected locally.. i noticed it soon after it started coming up out of the substrate..decided to let it go and mature...so here I am  at first I thought it was a Ramasoir var. but Im unsure..we have collected some other local Ramasoir sp. here but they have always turned a red to darker peach color. This one shows no signs of coloring up


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be ramosior. And it being green doesn't rule it out.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Right...I just figured I wouldn't be that lucky to find 2 different variations locally...considering I've only picked up a few different plants


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There are many examples of Rotalas having several races in the same place. Color variations, some creep some don't, etc. Lots of inbreeding and vegetative propagation.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very interesting....thanks for the information..next time I'm out I'll pay more attention to the growth habits


----------

